# My First Rv



## Pntgvn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Everybody, Love the forum and have learned so much.

Just purchased an Outback 30BHDS, and take delivery this Saturday. I'm a lifelong boater and was amazed at how many similarities there are between the two activities.
We will primarily be leaving the TT at the marina (for now) to provide additional guest space. I look forward to conversing with you all in the future.

Pat


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending purchase....

I would HIGHLY recommend you print off this Pre-Delivery Inspection document on my web site.

Don't bring kids

Bring camera

Bring notepad and pen

Wear clothes you're ok with getting dirty...you will be crawling under the Outback.

Plan on spending 3-4 hours completing this document BEFORE you sign the purchase agreement.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Take the above advice. Try out everything and look at everything. My wife and I did a you go that way and I'll go this way each having a PDI list. After we were done we compared notes and did the walk a round again revisiting the ? marks. If the dealer has water and electric hook it up. If it's winterized just check for leaks.

kevin


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 for Oregon_camper's advice. You absolutely, positively have to have that Pre Delivery Inspection (PDI) checklist. It will truly save your butt; it saved mine, and I was a newbie in April 2009. Still a little wet behind the ears but learning! 

Clothes; be sure to wear comfortable, old clothes, and your wife should wear jeans or slacks so she can climb around and not flash everyone. Leaving the kids home or something is very true; they'll get bored in 20 miniutes while you and DW listen to the PDI guy explain how to hitch up and things then go to hell in a handbasket. Two sets of eyes and ears (you and DW) are far better than just yours.

See if you can stay overnight in the TT at the dealer's place. Even if there is no power, they can fill your fresh tank and you can rough it "up against the fence." You will find problems, and stuff you don't know, etc. When the radio comes on mysteriously at 3 am, what caused that and how the heck do you turn it off? Is the water pump right next to the bed and the thump-thump of it running at 3 am after you've gotten up to shut off the $%%^& radio will show you stuff you don't want to find out next week. How do you make the pump quieter?

But you've made what I hope will be a really fun decision for you and your family. Until you sit outside at 10 pm, enjoying a cold one, and watching the moon come up over the peaks at Glacier National Park or one of the many parks in the country, you haven't really lived!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Pntgvn said:


> Hey Everybody, Love the forum and have learned so much.
> 
> Just purchased an Outback 30BHDS, and take delivery this Saturday. I'm a lifelong boater and was amazed at how many similarities there are between the two activities.
> We will primarily be leaving the TT at the marina (for now) to provide additional guest space. I look forward to conversing with you all in the future.
> ...


Welcome to Outbackers, and enjoy the new TT. 
I, too, was a lifelong boater. Sold the boat and bought a trailer three years ago. There are a lot of similarities between the two lifestyles. I tell old boating friends "were just doing our boating on land now, getting to places the boat couldn't go". There are a ton of beautiful places I want to see, down the road.


----------

